
Sketch Programming: A Precursor to Test Driven Development - pius
http://blog.antarestrader.com/?p=38
======
dnaquin
The authur seems to be so close. Quick sketch. Fill in the details. Implement
new features one at a time. If you design the thing well, you shouldn't have
to have any idea what these things are going to do and you can add
functionality later. And test new features as they're thought up and added.

Or you could write the same code over and over. I don't like typing that much.

